# emerge akode Fehler.

## Martux

Habe ein Problem mit dem Paket akode. Es gibt einen Fehler beim emergen.

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Extracting from tarball...

!!! ERROR: kde-base/akode-3.4.3 failed.

!!! Function kde-meta_src_unpack, Line 345, Exitcode 1

!!! Can't find library libartsbuilder under /usr/kde/3.4/lib/

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## smg

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message. 

Bitte den Output von weiter oben posten. Danke.

Cheers.

----------

## Martux

ÄHHM, entschuldige, aber ich habe den topmost build error, NOT this status message.gepostet.

```

>>> Unpacking source... 

>>> Extracting from tarball...

```

Direkt danach:

```

!!! ERROR: kde-base/akode-3.4.3 failed. 

!!! Function kde-meta_src_unpack, Line 345, Exitcode 1 

!!! Can't find library libartsbuilder under /usr/kde/3.4/lib/ 

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Davor oder danach kommt keine Fehlermeldung mehr ...

OK?

----------

## smg

Ups!

Das tut mir Leid. Ich habe wohl etwas überhastet geschrieben.

Seltsam schau mal in das ebuild rein, da ist imho was falsch.  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------

## Martux

Also, meine Datei /usr/portage/kde-base/akode/akode-3.4.3.ebuild

 sieht so aus:

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/kde-base/akode/akode-3.4.3.ebuild,v 1.2 2005/10/13 15:08:44 danarmak Exp $

KMNAME=kdemultimedia

MAXKDEVER=$PV

KM_DEPRANGE="$PV $MAXKDEVER"

inherit kde-meta

DESCRIPTION="aRts plugins for various formats"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc ~x86"

IUSE="alsa arts flac jack mp3 speex vorbis"

DEPEND="arts? ( $(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/arts) $(deprange 3.4.1 $MAXKDEVER kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts) )

   flac? ( media-libs/flac )

   vorbis? ( media-sound/vorbis-tools )

   speex? ( media-libs/speex )

   !=media-libs/speex-1.1.4

   media-libs/libsamplerate

   mp3? ( media-libs/libmad )

   alsa? ( media-libs/alsa-lib )

   jack? ( media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit )"

# MISSING: polypaudio - no gentoo ebuild as yet

# TODO: configure needs a pkg-config file for media-sound/jack to detect it

KMCOPYLIB="libartsbuilder arts/runtime"

src_compile() {

   use speex && myconf="$myconf --with-extra-includes=/usr/include/speex"

   myconf="$myconf $(use_with mp3 libmad) $(use_with flac) $(use_with speex)

         $(use_with alsa) $(use_with jack) $(use_with vorbis)"

   kde-meta_src_compile

}

```

Leider kann ich nix fehlerhaftes finden...

Wisst Ihr was?

----------

## Sourcecode

Die fehlende Lib ist teil von dem Paket : kdemultimedia3-sound

Wenn du kein KDe benutzt einfach -kde als Userflag nehmen oder das fehlende Paket emergen.

----------

## Martux

Hmm, Problem immer noch nicht gelöst...Naja, is der Rechner meiner Eltern...

Wieso will der eigentlich kde-base/akode-3.4.3 installieren???

auch die libartsbuilder verwirrt mich, eigentlich ist arts nämlich deaktiviert und alles läuft über alsa.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

schau halt mit der "-t" option bei emerge welches paket abhängigkeiten darauf hat.

könnte mir "kdemultimedia" denken

cheers

----------

## Martux

Häää???

Da gibt's nur ein

```

tux shalama # emerge -t kde-base/akode

>>> --tree implies --pretend... adding --pretend to options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/akode-3.4.3 [3.4.2]

tux shalama #          

```

???

----------

## _hephaistos_

sorry, emerge -t RICHTG anwenden.

ich nehme an, wenn du emerge -utDpv world ausführst siehst du, wo das problem liegt

hth,

cheers

----------

## Martux

Oha...    :Embarassed: 

Obwohl ich die man emerge page schon gelesen hab   :Embarassed: 

Aber trotzdem:

```

tux shalama #  emerge -utDpv /kde-base/akode

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies  !!! aux_get(): ebuild path for '/akode-3.4.3' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for '/akode-3.4.2' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for '/akode-3.4.1' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for '/akode-3.4.1-r1' not specified:

!!!            None

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "/kde-base/akode".

tux shalama #             

```

 :Question:  WTF   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

BITTE BITTE BITTE genau lesen:

emerge -utDpv world

----------

## Martux

 :Evil or Very Mad:  Oh Mann, danke für Deine Geduld...

Da bekomme ich folgende Ausgabe...

```

tux shalama # emerge -utDpv world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse o                    rder:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.11.24  -arts -debug +dvdr +encode -flac +kde +kdeenablefinal +mad +oggvorbis -xinerama

[nomerge      ]  media-video/transcode-0.6.14-r2  -3dnow +X -a52 (-altivec) +avi -divx4linux -dv +dvdread* +encode -fame +gtk +imagemagick* +jpeg -lzo -mjpeg -mmx +mpeg -network +ogg* -pvm +quicktime +sdl -sse -sse2 -theora +truetype -v4l +vorbis* +xml2 +xvid*

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/netpbm-10.29 [10.28] +jpeg +png -svga +tiff +zlib 2,304 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/kio_burn-0.6.2  -arts -debug +dvdr +kdeenablefinal -xinerama

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/akode-3.4.3 [3.4.2] +alsa -arts -debug -flac -jack +kdeenablefinal +kdexdeltas +mp3 -speex +vorbis -xinerama 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.3  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal +kdexdeltas -xinerama

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdesktop-3.4.3  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal +kdexdeltas -xinerama

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kdm-3.4.3-r1 [3.4.3] -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal +kdexdeltas +pam -xinerama 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7  +cups +foomaticdb +gtk +nls -ppds +readline

[nomerge      ]  net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2

[ebuild     U ]   net-misc/curl-7.15.0 [7.13.2] -ares -gnutls -idn -ipv6 -kerberos -krb4 -ldap +ssl -test 1,393 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.10.2 [1.9.1-r5] -build -debug -ipv6 +nls -socks5 +ssl -static 1,187 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kcalc-3.4.3  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal +kdexdeltas -xinerama

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3  +alsa -arts +cups -debug -doc -jpeg2k +kdeenablefinal -kerberos -openexr +spell +ssl +tiff -xinerama -zeroconf

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.9  -doc -jack

[nomerge      ]    sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r3  -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1)

[ebuild     U ]     sys-fs/udev-070-r1 [070] (-selinux) -static 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 4,885 kB

tux shalama #       

```

----------

## Martux

Oder etwas lesbarer:

```

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.11.24

[nomerge      ]  media-video/transcode-0.6.14-r2

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/netpbm-10.29 [10.28]

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/kio_burn-0.6.2

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/akode-3.4.3 [3.4.2]

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.3

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdesktop-3.4.3

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kdm-3.4.3-r1 [3.4.3]

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7

[nomerge      ]  net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2

[ebuild     U ]   net-misc/curl-7.15.0 [7.13.2]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.10.2 [1.9.1-r5]

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kcalc-3.4.3

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.9

[nomerge      ]    sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r3

[ebuild     U ]     sys-fs/udev-070-r1 [070]

```

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, es sieht so aus, als ob kio_burn das paket akode benötigt (sagt auch das ebuild).

WARUM - das weiß ich leider auch net...

ev. versuchst du mal das ebuild zu bearbeiten und kio_burn zu mergen.

wenns geht, dann poste ev. einen bugreport auf bugs.gentoo.org

sonst: ask the kio_burn devs (is ja nicht offiziell von kde AFAIK)

hth,

cheers

----------

## Martux

```

tux shalama # emerge  kio_burn -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/kio_burn-0.6.2  -arts -debug +dvdr +kdeenablefinal -xinerama 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

tux shalama #        

```

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, was hast du erwartet?

akode ist ja installiert [U] daher will er nur updaten.

das passiert bei "emerge kio_burn" allerdings nicht automatisch.

warum hast du eigentlich akode installiert?

umerge es mal und schau dann, ob es noch immer wen gibt, der es mergen will...

hth,

cheers

----------

## Martux

Nee, auch dann bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

ux shalama # emerge  app-cdr/kio_burn-0.6.2

Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem in app-cdr/kio_burn-0.6.2 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (app-cdr/kio_burn-0.6.2) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

tux shalama # emerge  app-cdr/kio_bur

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "app-cdr/kio_bur".

tux shalama #

tux shalama # emerge  app-cdr/kio_burn

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) kde-base/akode-3.4.3 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) akode-3.4.1-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) akode-3.4.2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) akode-3.4.1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) akode-3.4.3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-akode-3.4.1-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/kdemultimedia-3.4.1-akode-hang.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-akode-3.4.1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-akode-3.4.2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-akode-3.4.3

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) kdemultimedia-3.4.3.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Extracting from tarball...

!!! ERROR: kde-base/akode-3.4.3 failed.

!!! Function kde-meta_src_unpack, Line 345, Exitcode 1

!!! Can't find library libartsbuilder under /usr/kde/3.4/lib/

```

----------

## _hephaistos_

ok, jetzt sind wir soweit  :Smile: 

bearbeite, wie oben beschrieben, mal das kio_burn ebuild!

hth,

ciao

----------

## Martux

Wie?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bearbeite, wie oben beschrieben, mal das kio_burn ebuild!
> 
> 

 

Ühhh?

----------

## _hephaistos_

1) geh in eine shell

2) su -> zu root

3) $EDITOR /usr/portage/app-cdr/kio_burn/kio_burn-0.6.2.ebuild

4) lösch in der zeile mit "DEPEND" das "kde-base/akode" raus

5) speichern

6) emerge kio_burn und abwarten

wenns net geht, dann füg das mit akode wieder ein und dann kann ich dir auch nicht weiter helfen  :Sad: 

wenns geht, dann freu dich und sag ev. den kio_burn.ebuild devs bescheid, dass akode NICHT pflicht dependency ist.

hth,

cheers

----------

## Martux

Ok, das scheint zu funktionieren...

Dann sag ich mal den devs Bescheid...

Danke für die Lösung!

Marcus

PS: Frage mich auch wer arts braucht???

----------

## _hephaistos_

ICH benutze ARTS!! dh: das MUSS schon drinnen bleiben  :Wink: 

AUSSERDEM: "scheint" zu funktionieren... wart mal lieber ab bis fertig gemerged ist...

cheers

----------

## Martux

MIST! Jetzt habe ich den Fehler schon wieder... Bin gerade wieder bei meinen Eltern eingeloggt und bekomme folgende Ausgabe:

emerge -upD world will akode mitinstallieren:

```

!!! ERROR: kde-base/akode-3.4.3 failed.

!!! Function kde-meta_src_unpack, Line 345, Exitcode 1

!!! Can't find library libartsbuilder under /usr/kde/3.4/lib/

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

und sonst nix...

Wenn ich dann das kio_burn.ebuild wie oben besprochen bearbeite und erneut emergen will:

```

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/kio_burn-0.6.2  -arts -debug +dvdr +kdeenab efinal -xinerama 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

tux shalama # emerge kio_burn

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-cdr/kio_burn-0.6.2 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) kio_burn-0.7.ebuild

!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/portage/app-cdr/kio_burn/kio_burn-0.6.2.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

>>> Please ensure you have sync'd properly. Please try 'emerge sync  and

>>> optionally examine the file(s) for corruption. A sync will fix  ost cases.

```

Was ich nicht verstehe: Das akode ist ein [N]! In den useflags steht -arts. Wieso will er ums verecken akode mitinstallieren. Das ganze System lief bisher ohne arts ganz gut.

Hoffe irgendwer kann helfen.

PS: Kann ich das ganze irgendwie masken? Ein Eintrag in die /etc/portage/package.mask hat auch nix gebracht.

----------

## _hephaistos_

mach

ebuild /usr/portage/app-cdr/kio_burn/kio_burn-0.6.2.ebuild  digest

und dann emerge kio_burn - weil du ja das kio_burn ebuild geändert hast!

cheers

PS: btw: nach einem sync werden die änderungen wieder "gelöscht"! aber teste ruhig mal

----------

## Martux

 :Shocked:  Ok, das lief bis hierhin ganz gut:

```

tux src # emerge kio_burn

Calculating dependencies ...done!

checking for aKode... configure: error: aKode not found, please install the kde multimedia package first

```

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja ok - dann gehts wohl wirklich nicht ohne.

sry,

cheers

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ja ok - dann gehts wohl wirklich nicht ohne.
> 
> 

 

komisch, der Rechner meiner Eltern ist eigentlich ein 100%er Clone des meinen...

ICH brauch und habe hier KEIN akode installiert und habe es auch nie benötigt.

Der einzige Unterschied unserer Rechner besteht in "march=athlon-xp"=meiner und "march=athlon"=Eltern. Das gibts doch nicht, oder???

----------

## Martux

So, jetzt sitze ich selber vor dem Teil. Wenn ich emerge kdemultimedia machen will, bekomme ich folgenden Output:

```

emerge kdemultimedia -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcheckpass-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kate-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksplashml-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konsole-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kreadconfig-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesktop-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksmserver-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmenuedit-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/klipper-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeprint-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdm-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmix-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkcddb-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.1-r1)

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.1-r2 [3.4.3] +alsa -arts +cups -debug -doc -jpeg2k +kdeenablefinal -kerberos -openexr +spell +ssl +tiff -xinerama -zeroconf 16,458 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1  -arts +cups -debug -hal -ieee1394 +java +kdeenablefinal -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse +opengl +pam -samba +ssl -xinerama 21,907 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.1-r1  +alsa -arts +audiofile -debug +encode -flac -gstreamer -jack +kdeenablefinal +mp3 -speex -theora +vorbis +xine -xinerama 5,417 kB

Total size of downloads: 43,783 kB

```

Was will mir das sagen? Eigentlich ist kde-3.4.3 installiert.

----------

## _hephaistos_

er will dir sagen: NICHT split ebuilds und meta ebuilds mischen!

----------

## Martux

Hmm, shit, da hätte ich beim letzten update wohl besser aufpassen müssen   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gibt's einen Weg, das wieder aufzulösen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

a) split ebuilds unmergen und meta packages mergen

b) a umgekehrt  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## Martux

Da will ich doch die Meta-Pakete unmergen. WIe kann ich denn rausfinden welche Pakete das sind?

----------

